# looking at new ultra-lites.....



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Christmas is coming and i think i will pick up a new ultra-lite outfit for gills and crappies. any suggestions?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

My favorite is my Zebco Omega Ultra lite model. It's a simple spincast like the old 33 but much higher quality. Comes spooled with 6lb. test but would work well with 4lb. It's small and made of metal. $59.95 in Cabela's.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My favorite is my Mitchell UL. cant remember the model #, but its 7 bearings and 39.99 @ LBF. i think a UL rod with a fast tip is a must.... those stiff UL's are a pain. Tica also makes a nice reel and a good price.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

rapman said:


> Christmas is coming and i think i will pick up a new ultra-lite outfit for gills and crappies. any suggestions?


Gander Mountain has a guide series ultralight rod, 7' long, very fast tip, good backbone cost about $39. shimano ultralight reel don't remember the model name. $39, a good all around panfish combo. Guide series are really underated. Comparable to a berkley lightening rod ultralight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

i settled on a 6' light-action premier. (now i have two) i appreciate the input. tight lines.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I know I went a little overboard... but I can heartily recommend a St Croix Legend Elite coupled with a Shimano Stella 1000.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I love my 5' Ugly Stik


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

G-Loomis GL2 5'4" Ultra-light paired with a Shimano Saros 1000F. You won't regret it


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

giavims said:


> Zebco Omega Ultra lite model is the best


Dicks has shimano sienas on sale for 30 bucks, very good real for the price, I have 1 and am going to get another, I still stand by the guide series ultra lite from Gander, but then I do alot of shore fishing for panfish, and can get distance with the 7 footer. I would stay away from walmart mitchells, I've bought 3, and have yet to get through a season without the rollers on the bail going bad.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Rapman - I've been trying to decide between the Premiere Light action 6' and 7'. I throw 1/16 oz jigs and most of my rods are shorter (5 to 5 1/2ft) light action wally marshalls. Did you consider a 7'?
Bryan


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I love my walmart spinner combo (just the rod)
four ft 6 inch ....reminds me of the old fiberglass
it flexes all the way through ....so a heavy hook set person doesnt yank the hook out of panfishes mouths 

it is still my go to rod even though ive had some other brands (but if i could find and afford a 4 ' 6" st croix I' give it a shot)hhhhhhhh


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

sweet! Biodude you did go overboard. I wish i had the extra money for that same outfit. I use a fenwick featherlite 6' with a diawa and the lighter the rod the better the feel. I have pulled in 5lb. cats on this rod. The only thing i can suggest is to not get the brass eyelets and tip as the line will put grooves in the tip.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

This past spring I bought myself a nice BnM 10ft jigging rod for my crappie fishing. I paired that up with a Abu Garcia Cardinal 104 with 4lb P-Line and man...that thing is awesome. I've landed over 300 crappie and bluegill in a few outings and it stands real strong.


----------

